# hinge routing



## ukdiyer (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello all,
spending more time at home now so in an attempt to make my self useful I am turning towards doing most house maintenance. (dangerous but fun).
My first test is to find out how the rebates are achieved for kitchen cabinet concealed hinges. Saw a thread on this but the photos don't show the method.
Very useful site for people like me but will be some time (a long time) before I can advise anybody on routing


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Chris and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Welcome to the forum


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

If you are talking about the type below, very easy with the right jig or with a router..

Rockler - Search Results for 'concealed hinges'

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18060&filter=concealed hinge jig

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5878&filter=concealed hinges

If you use the 1.750 hole = (1.375" finish size ) router bit hole way in your plastic template jig you will need to use the bit below..they just need to go 7/16" deep the norm.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-Mor...477571416?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b51da158



See How-To-Do It Video on the same web page..
======
The high end jig
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/Sommerfelds-Hinge-Boring-Jig/productinfo/SHB/
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/instructions_and_plans/ezbore.pdf
======




ukdiyer said:


> Hello all,
> spending more time at home now so in an attempt to make my self useful I am turning towards doing most house maintenance. (dangerous but fun).
> My first test is to find out how the rebates are achieved for kitchen cabinet concealed hinges. Saw a thread on this but the photos don't show the method.
> Very useful site for people like me but will be some time (a long time) before I can advise anybody on routing


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Chris ! Welcome to the Router Forum. Glad to have You join. It is great that You can just come here and learn. That's what We are about. This is a great hobby, or a job, it's fon to learn all You can. You can ask guestions if Your not sure about something It is't neccessary to bring any thing but questions. Then when it is answered, We all learn.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Chris

Following up on Bob's suggestion, as you won't be able to get Rockler stuff in the UK, the jig itself is easy enough to make. I made mine with a sample rectangle of Lexan that I scrounged from a shop that sold the stuff. 
You can fix a fence to it with csk screws. You can then trace the position of the big hole and screw holes on to it.
Now then,there are a couple of possible sizes for the main hole.
If you use a short bit with a top bearing on it, the hole can be the same size as the one you want to cut out for the hinge. 
However, Rockler suggest doing it with a guide bush, which gives you more flexibility on bit length. If you do it their way, the main hole will need to be larger than the one you intend to cut for the hinge as you need to allow for the bit being within the guide bush and not bearing directly on the jig. The size will thus depend on the guide bushes and bit sizes you have available.
I liked their idea of using the screw hole guides to clamp the jig in place.

On the other hand, and I know we are a router forum, you'd be much quicker getting hold of the right sized Forstner bit and doing them in the drill press.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

Peter is right on  I also made two of them with some plastic stock very easy job and by using a pattern bit no brass guide in needed, I also made a jig for the drill press it's a bit of a tank of a jig but works well  almost no setup just slide the door in place and drill the holes out...no clamping needed..I have not posted that jig because it's tank..but if you want to see it just ask and I will. 


1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 130459433535 end time Dec-04-10 11:33:10 PST)

Router Forums - View Single Post - Concealed Hinge Jig

Here's a snapshot or two for the jig,made to work on a drill press.
It's not the best but it sure beats paying 200.oo bucks for one. 

Amazon.com: MEASURE PRO 35MM HINGE MOUNT KIT: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Drilling Gauge/Inserta: Home Improvement

Note,,,not needed if you use the face frame way to hold/mount your doors. ▼
Amazon.com: Rockler JIG IT Mounting Plate Template B: Home Improvement

see below

=========


----------



## ukdiyer (Dec 3, 2010)

Wow,
so much information and all useful. This is obviously a 'live' forum. Many thanks for the responses and advice. I have already learned how not to kill myself by avoiding a Forstner bit/router combination! (and yes, I probably would have tried that).
I have found an outlet in UK selling Forstnet bits, have yet to assess quality of product but will set up a drill jig and use a 35mm dia. bit.
many thanks
Chris Clark
(not sure where I fill in details but will get around to this)


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

ukdiyer said:


> Wow,
> so much information and all useful. This is obviously a 'live' forum. Many thanks for the responses and advice. I have already learned how not to kill myself by avoiding a Forstner bit/router combination! (and yes, I probably would have tried that).
> I have found an outlet in UK selling Forstnet bits, have yet to assess quality of product but will set up a drill jig and use a 35mm dia. bit.
> many thanks
> ...


Hi Chris

Try Search results for "forstner " from Rutlands.co.uk

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad that You are enjoying the forum! This is as real as a slap on the hand! I am sitting in Holland Michigan, hoping that the wind and snow stay away


----------



## ukdiyer (Dec 3, 2010)

many thanks Peter and Howard,
I ordered a drill press to make sure I got some accuracy, and a tool which will be handy afterwards. I did manage to buy a Forstner bit but as the drill has only just arrived have not tried this in anger yet. Don't think it is the same quality as the Bormax but will try some blanks first and if not can always buy a Bormax Xmas present.
Chris


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Glad to hear it! Have a happy Christmas, and a Blessed New Year!


----------

